# Why do people think model building is only for kids?



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

So just a little venting from me, fellas. I recently turned 31, and got back into model building when I was 25. I had built models previously when I as a teenager, but took a 10 year hiatus.

Anyway, now that I'm building them as an adult, my mom will casually mention when she comes over to my house how juvenile she thinks my hobby is and that I should have grown out of it by now.

Why is this stigma placed on model builders? I don't know a single kid today who builds models, and even if they did, I highly doubt a kid could build them to the level of quality and skill as an experienced adult builder.

Luckily, my wife loves them and supports my hobby 100%, as she is a big scifi fan herself.

Have any of you guys had similar situations?


----------



## DCH10664 (Jul 16, 2012)

PixelMagic said:


> So just a little venting from me, fellas. I recently turned 31, and got back into model building when I was 25. I had built models previously when I as a teenager, but took a 10 year hiatus.
> 
> Anyway, now that I'm building them as an adult, my mom will casually mention when she comes over to my house how juvenile she thinks my hobby is and that I should have grown out of it by now.
> 
> ...


Believe me, you are not the only one that hears little remarks about building models and such. I am nearly 50, and my Dad used to never miss a chance to look at my little collections of models, die cast cars, Hot Wheels, robots, toys, etc. and shake his head. "I can't believe a grown man, with grown kids is spending hard earned money on toys." He would often say. Mostly I would just laugh and tell him he's jealous. To which he would shake his head again.

But one day I just told him, my house is paid for. And so are both the cars. The wife and kids are well fed and have plenty of clothes. And I worked for every dime I spent on my toys. So why are you complaining. LOL I don't think he liked me talking to him in that tone. As he gave me one of his looks. But he hasn't mentioned my toys since then.

And I've had friends make comments like, "Are you planning on growing up anytime soon?" To which I reply "Hell no, grown ups never have any fun."
My wife has her own hobby. Painting ceramics. And I have no problem with her hobby. Just as she has no problem with mine.
The bottom line is I work and pay for the expense of my hobby. And if others don't like it. They don't have to look at it. And as long as it gives me pleasure to do it. I'm not stopping.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

DCH10664 said:


> And I've had friends make comments like, "Are you planning on growing up anytime soon?" To which I reply "Hell no, grown ups never have any fun."


Heh. Preach, my friend. I don't know where "growning up" turned into not being allowed to enjoy anything other than beer, cars, and sports. These seem to be the only acceptable things to be passionate about as an adult. That's no fun.


----------



## jgoldsack (Apr 26, 2004)

I cant say I have ever had any comments like that. I'm 39, and my mom has actually commented that she is amazed at what i am able to do with the models and how good I make them look.

But I think the stigma comes from years ago, back when we were all kids, the hobby was mainly done by people who were in the teens. Rarely did you see adults doing model kits (but lets not mention the TRAIN stuff that adults "played" with back then shall we).

But if someone DID comment on it negatively to me, I'd simply ask them what hobby do they currently do, that makes them money, and they have fun doing it to boot?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'll never forget bringing a 1/72 Bf-109 I was particularly proud of to school (9th grade) to show a friend who also built models. One of the jocks grabbed it, said "You actually PAINT these stupid things?!" and ran around the room flying it mockingly.

Luckily Dad built models too, and all the friends I hung out with were also artistic types who understood. And the wife builds dollhouses. So no stigma these days.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Here's the thing. It's your mom. She's of the generation that remembers model kits as being, basically, 'build it yourself' toys. Not as a craft of personal expression, not as an art form, it's a toy.

And when we were young they WERE toys. We bought the Tamiya tank kits with the motors because we wanted to watch a tank roll around. Monogram kits still had working features like folding wings and dropping bombs. Model cars had steel axles so they could roll. I'm not even getting into those wonderful, wacky Japanese Sci Fi kits with the shooting this and the rolling that. 

They were toys. And as we aged, as the skills improved, as the kits improved, they mostly stopped being toys. 

Don't worry about your mom. It's all good. If nothing else it gives her something to cluck her tongue and smile indulgently over you. 

(otherwise it's the classic case of 'Otaku syndrome'. "Why is OK to paint your face in a sports team colors, wear a jersey and scream at the TV but if I build a spaceship I'm a freak?" It's all about what is considered a socially normative activity and what's outside of that.)


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

I refuse to "GrowUp" I am 62...

my mother bought me my first model when I was 9... 
my wife still buys me models .. to build. and I have about 50 still waiting...

besides I ride a motorcycle ..have been for 45 years. 
Ham Radio, 1/4 scale r/c cars... 1/10 scale r/c cars.

and I do not care what others say about my hobbies.... I am paying for them.

besides.. my wife always know where I am at.. or will be.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Occasionally I build models for others, be is an individual, a TV commercial or a proposed series, so I can point to my craft and say it is more than just personal entertainment.

BTW- 56 here...


----------



## seaview62 (Nov 30, 2012)

I'm in my 50's, but even just a couple of years ago, I'd put my 1/350 TOS Enterprise, Moebius Jupiter 2, among others, away if company was coming. Then I had a revelation. At my age, I don't need to explain myself to anybody, and now always get compliments on them. I did have one old friend, whom I hadn't seen in years, say, "I see you still have your toys." "Yes, and those toys are damn expensive, and no more gin and tonics for you this evening!" Shut her right up.:thumbsup:


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

I have a couple of friends, one about 50 the other is about 83, and they both think model are nothing but toys. 
Narrow minded people.


----------



## TIEbomber1967 (May 21, 2012)

Ahhh Mothers....
Why wouldn't they push your buttons, they installed those buttons!

I tell people, "it's quiet, constructive, builds skills, requires patience, and keeps me at home most nights. Something wrong with that?"
Then the sarcasm comes out, "Oh, right. The only real hobbies for a man are drinking, shooting guns, and running over stuff in the desert with a big truck. I'll get right on that".

What's the old saying... "You wouldn't care what people thought, if you really knew what they thought". Something like that, I forget exactly.

Now if you'll excuse me, there are a few dozen models I have to get back to.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> What's the old saying... "You wouldn't care what people thought, if you really knew what they thought". Something like that, I forget exactly.


It's not that I'm worried what people think, because I don't really care. The troublesome part is that they feel it necessary to make their opinion on the matter known when no one asked for the criticism in the first place. If you disapprove of a harmless hobby, I say keep it to yourself.

I would not assume to tell people what they should or should not enjoy with their free time.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

Fortunately, none of the kids of today build models, so it will be a hobby solely enjoyed by old farts in no time...


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

electric indigo said:


> Fortunately, none of the kids of today build models, so it will be a hobby solely enjoyed by old farts in no time...


Except all the kits will stop being made as the market for model makers gets smaller and smaller. Being 31 years old, I do wonder if we will keep getting wonderful new model kits by the time I am in my 50 and 60s.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

I'm 58 now and when I was in my 30-40's I would be some what uncomfortable about my hobby in some situations. But not now! You don't like my hobby? Tuff stuff, _*I DO*_.

I'm surprised a certain group hasn't tried to come down on our hobby. Being it isn't too eco-friendly.

A few years back at a contest held in a high school facility while a girls basketball game was going on I heard the woman coach tell one of the players, that asked what we were doing, that "for some reason they're selling toy airplanes". That's just the way some people see it. *Screw'em*.

Carl-


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

electric indigo said:


> Fortunately, none of the kids of today build models, so it will be a hobby solely enjoyed by old farts in no time...


Not quite, back this past Christmas I went and bought my 2 great nephews a snap together kit each from one of their favorite movies, Cars. and right after they had them built they were wanting to take them apart and build them all over again. Hmmm, maybe it's time to get them a couple more.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> It's not that I'm worried what people think, because I don't really care. The troublesome part is that they feel it necessary to make their opinion on the matter known when no one asked for the criticism in the first place. If you disapprove of a harmless hobby, I say keep it to yourself.
> 
> I would not assume to tell people what they should or should not enjoy with their free time.


I've come to the conclusion that for some people their motivation to denegrate our hobby stems from a lack of self esteem. They can't give someone else credit for doing something they themselves have no apptitude for so their defense mechanism is to crticize what we do as immature or silly. A childish, pathetic attitude on their part.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

If some out there are saying these things about _*our*_ hobby, wonder what they would say about men collecting *LEGO's*? They'd have a field day there!

Carl-


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Well, you know the cliché -- what separates the men from the boys is the price of their toys.

And model kits, paint, glue, tools, and aftermarket parts ain't exactly cheap these days!



John P said:


> . . . Luckily Dad built models too, and all the friends I hung out with were also artistic types who understood. And the wife builds dollhouses. So no stigma these days.


Different subject matter, same hobby. But calling them "dollhouses" doesn't do them justice. Your wife's model houses and rooms are more like museum-quality miniatures.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

It is for kids.

But playing with a ball is for kids too. But sports makes billions.

And playing make-up is for little girls. But fashion shows and supermodels make billions.

And playing make believe is for kids as well. But Hollywood makes billions too.

And reading comics is for kids. But comic book movies made billions.

And playing card games is for kids. But gambling makes billions.

Most people think what they do is important. But what others do is stupid.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

terryr said:


> It is for kids.
> 
> But playing with a ball is for kids too. But sports makes billions.
> 
> ...


So can I make millions building models? Spend it maybe, make it....no. 

Nah, wouldn't want to do that. Wouldn't be fun any more! :lol:

Like that anti-drug commercial from many years ago. Build more models to make more money to buy more models to build more models to make more money to buy.....

Carl-


----------



## Shaw (Jan 9, 2005)

Most of what I do seems to fall into this general range of _for the young_. I work as a lifeguard (I'm the head lifeguard and I also teach lifeguarding and other red cross certification courses) and do pool maintenance, I'm finally taking classes again (working on finishing the coursework needed to get my Ph.D. in mathematics), I work as a sorta of camp counselor (with young adults with autism spectrum disorders) and I still do some computer work on the side (both service and graphic/web design).

The thing is, most of the time people don't think much of this because they assume I'm in my early 30's when I'm actually in my late 40's. But I think that part of the reason I look as young as I do is that I haven't _grown up_ yet. I swim, run, climb and play... so my body seems to stay in the state it needs to be in to do all that stuff. I'm not as fast as I was in my early 20's (when I was a sprinter/hurdler with the San Diego Track Club), but oddly enough I am physically stronger than I was back then.

I firmly believe that if you stay young at heart, you'll stay young. And it is never too late to try something new and adventurous. When I was a teenager I knew a woman (Carobeth Laird) who was constantly trying out new things... including becoming a writer at the age of 80.

My suggestion is to not grow up and do the things that make you happy! :thumbsup:









_*Shaw* at work (and having fun)_​


----------



## Johnnyvegas (Oct 6, 2003)

TIEbomber1967 said:


> Then the sarcasm comes out, "Oh, right. The only real hobbies for a man are drinking, shooting guns, and running over stuff in the desert with a big truck. I'll get right on that".


 What's wrong with shooting guns, and running over stuff with a big truck?

Kidding, I build models too, 49 now started when I was eight with a several year hiatus in the middle. Somewhere along the line I decided I didn't care what anyone else thought, life is short, I'll do what I enjoy, don't like it, don't do it but don't judge me for what you don't care for.


----------



## Proper2 (Dec 8, 2010)

Anyone who truly believes that models and model building should be only for kids lacks imagination and intelligence.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Proper2 said:


> Anyone who truly believes that models and model building should be only for kids lacks imagination and intelligence.


Don't forget ingenuity, because that's what it takes some times to solve certan problems with getting a model built. ( I think I spelled that right??)


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

Ingenuity.


----------



## spawndude (Nov 28, 2007)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I refuse to "GrowUp" I am 62...
> 
> my mother bought me my first model when I was 9...
> my wife still buys me models .. to build. and I have about 50 still waiting...
> ...


Hey!!! We could have been classmates! Hmmm, did you happen to build a destroyer with itty bitty men on it in 4th grade art class!

One good thing about getting older is you don't give a rats *** about what other people think. By this age you've seen so much bad stuff happen and had so many people you cared about pass on that you don't even get mad at someone being a smart mouth. You just truly feel sorry for them and move on. Well, actually, you might "let them have it" if they are persistent!


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

I like building models, just don't like to paint them.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Trek Ace said:


> Ingenuity.


Thanks!! I went back and edited.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Lloyd Collins said:


> I like building models, just don't like to paint them.


Ha ha, what? Painting is the best part. It's the puttying and sanding that makes me want to pull my hair out.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> Ha ha, what? Painting is the best part. It's the puttying and sanding that makes me want to pull my hair out.


 
I dislike the puttying, sanding, painting.. 

and my hair is already gone. has been for many years.


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

chuck_thehammer said:


> I dislike the puttying, sanding, painting


Isn't that pretty much the majority of model making? Heh.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

PixelMagic said:


> Isn't that pretty much the majority of model making? Heh.


 
YES, 
test fitting, assembly, gluing. more assembly.. is fun.. 

other stuff is just completing the job. 

my opinion. and doing it for 50+ years.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

What about cursing? Isn't that a staple of modeling?

Carl-


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> What about cursing? Isn't that a staple of modeling?
> 
> Carl-


You're &#%[email protected]! right it is.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

hal9001 said:


> What about cursing? Isn't that a staple of modeling?
> 
> Carl-


Only if you drop that one tiny, little part into the carpet and you CANNOT find it until you step on it...

Or the glue overflows and you've got perfect fingerprints embedded in the plastic...

Or that final coat of paint UTTERLY fails and orange peels like nobody's business...


The decals completely fall apart in the water...

The decal somehow shifts after you place it and you glosscoat it down before you notice...

Something in that carefully, painstakingly detailed interior somehow breaks loose after you've sealed the kit...

A light fails...

Hmmm, I guess there IS constant swearing after all


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

And that's the life of one who builds models.


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Well just turning 70 I've had my share of remarks about my modeling while my modeling now is only with plastic, resin, and vinyl models when I had the space I was into traction ( trolley ) modeling specifically O scale trolley modeling, building the cars from scratch as well as kits with complete interiors and lighting along with the special track work for city streets called girder rail ( soldering two sizes of rail one on it's side ) making the turnouts to sit in street paving and the overhead wires for the trolleys to get power from was all scratch built and having some joker making a remark " hey those store bought kits look great and where did you buy the tracks like that " you could either pop him or refer him to the work in progress photos you took and him saying everything under the sun in apology's.

I enjoy building models for many reasons but the most important reason is to keep my fingers busy and ease the inflammatory rheumatoid arthritis and to keep my mind sharp by challenging building techniques one sometimes runs into with building kits I'm lucky to have a wife that understands me and she also has an oil painting hobby and my son who doesn't build models but enjoys seeing me do some model building, but seeing some of the very same model kits we saw in the 50's and the 60's that went for 99 cents then today makes me wonder when the cost of these same kits with $ 20 to $30.00 will eventually stop the younger generation to no longer want to buy these kits but would rather get an electronic thingamajig that doesn't require any building or painting as I've herd kids tell their parents when looking at these model kits and offered one " I don't want one of these " I'd rather have a video game tells me something. Karl


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

terryr said:


> Most people think what they do is important. But what others do is stupid.


/thread


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Model making is NOT just for KIDS!!!
IT'S NOT, IT'S NOT, IT'S NOT!!!!


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

Trekkriffic said:


> Model making is NOT just for KIDS!!!
> IT'S NOT, IT'S NOT, IT'S NOT!!!!


Calm down. Don't make send you to time out in the corner. :tongue:


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

PixelMagic said:


> Calm down. Don't make send you to time out in the corner. :tongue:


Come on now, he's just a high strung child, that's all. Don't call the school counselor, he'll be fine!

Carl-


----------



## tardis1916 (Mar 24, 2004)

I'm 33 and I still build models. I just got bigger models as I grew up. (Currently working on a 1/200 Battleship Missouri) Both my parents encouraged my hobby as they both built models when kids, my dad more so than mom but she did a few. He was doing some models up until a few years ago until he couldn't take the paint fumes anymore. Even my ex wife supported my hobby and thought they were amazing. I'm confused as to why people would degrade what we do for fun. I guess because it is something constructive, you have something to show for it afterwards.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

I suppose some people think that we could be doing more constructive things with our time and I suppose they could have a point if someone were to become so obsessed they ignored parental, job, or marital responsibilites for the sake of the hobby. Thankfully I think most of us modellers have our heads screwed on straight enough to set priorities... Oops! Oh NOooo! I dropped a part! Where is it???!!! Huh? What's that? You're late for school!??? Take the bus kid! I have a Bird-of Prey part to find!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Interesting?


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

DCH10664 said:


> Believe me, you are not the only one that hears little remarks about building models and such. I am nearly 50, and my Dad used to never miss a chance to look at my little collections of models, die cast cars, Hot Wheels, robots, toys, etc. and shake his head. "I can't believe a grown man, with grown kids is spending hard earned money on toys."


I THINK, in general, is that those of the previous generations, especially those around the 'great depression' and WWII, where there was NO expendable income, became programed into thinking that if it wasn't essential to living, then it was a waste of money.

Depression era people often turned into hoarders
And WWII people weren't as bad, but they were still very frugal with their money.

Lets also remember that there simply wasn't the quantity and diversity of the toy market back then as there is today.
Items also, were not nearly as good representations of their subjects back then.




DCH10664 said:


> But one day I just told him, my house is paid for. And so are both the cars. The wife and kids are well fed and have plenty of clothes. And I worked for every dime I spent on my toys. So why are you complaining. LOL I don't think he liked me talking to him in that tone. As he gave me one of his looks. But he hasn't mentioned my toys since then.


I don't know what it is about our human condition that makes some people continue to needle others until they speak up for themselves.
But speaking up to your dad in that fashion might have been very healthy for your relationship.
You're comment of jealously though may have hit on a sensitive nerve, if he in fact didn't have the funds to splurge on those self indulgences when he was young.

There are plenty of double standards in life.
Model building is for kids, but wood working is not.....

Basically people are dumb and shortsighted and can't rationalize very well.

How about people who spend THOUSANDS of dollars on sporting events and tickets.

I could go on and on.
Be proud of your hobby, but be prepared to defend it and have a good assortment of comebacks lined up.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

doing better things with my (our) time.

Interesting.

I received my first model at 9... later I went on to becoming an auto mechanic..
now retired.. 43 years as an auto mechanic.. I think I did use my time well...

models taught me where all the parts belong and I could make an good living...
and in my other part time.. I repaired motorcycles and lawn equipment.
and that is where I got the money for the down payment for a house.. years ago.

I think I did OK.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

It absolutely amazes me how in the* hell* some of you guys not only remember how old you were when you got your first model but you actually remember what that model was!!!!!

I suppose next you'll tell me you remember the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6.......

_I ain't got a clue how old or what kit_.* Damn!* 

Carl-


----------



## PixelMagic (Aug 25, 2004)

hal9001 said:


> It absolutely amazes me how in the* hell* some of you guys not only remember how old you were when you got your first model but you actually remember what that model was!!!!!
> 
> I suppose next you'll tell me you remember the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6.......
> 
> ...



I was 13. Enterprise-A AMT kit from Undiscovered Country.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

PixelMagic said:


> I was 13. Enterprise-A AMT kit from Undiscovered Country.


Smart-ass! :lol: (jealousy)

Carl-


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

I've gotten that same inquiry/guilt trip myself. Seeing as it came from your mom, you have to remember that guilt-tripping is HER hobby, and she learned it from her mom, and so on...it's in the "Mom Manual". Mine used to call them "dust collectors", and believe you me, I really wish she was still around to call them that. Please, give parents a break; they've had it tough to raise you to being the person you are today. 
However, when it is one of my peers who denigrates our hobby as being "kid stuff", I point out that it is my creative escape from the stresses of my job, paying bills, worries, etc. It is a pastime that encompasses the arts of sculpting, painting, puzzle assembling, and engineering construction techniques. 
I have an assembled model kit on display; puttied, sanded, primered and painted to the best of my ability, and also have an unbuilt box of the same kit. I show them the contents of the box and ask them to compare it with the finished product on display and ask them if they would like to try doing this. I then point out that it is not the final product that I care about, but the entire creative process that I find solace and contentment.
THEN it becomes a dust collector on my shelf.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

hal9001 said:


> It absolutely amazes me how in the* hell* some of you guys not only remember how old you were when you got your first model but you actually remember what that model was!!!!!
> 
> I suppose next you'll tell me you remember the 2nd, 3rd, 4th, 5th, 6.......
> 
> ...


 
Here on Hobbytalk I asked about my first model .. the way I remembered it... and others gave there best Guess... this was a couple of years ago.

still not sure they were correct.. the bubble top car.. but I do not remember it looking like that... GO figure.
were there 2 car models with a bubble top roof? 
but then I was 9.. and that was more than 50 years ago.


----------



## Y3a (Jan 18, 2001)

Luckily, My dad 'helped me' start in American Flyer Model Railroading when I was 5! After that, any hobby related stuff I was interested in my dad would give me some insight on how to do it. Sometimes he would show by actually doing, but said to me numerous times "its better to develop your own skills in learning to do stuff. Those skills might be better than others".
growing up I did magic and later was a nightclub DJ, and with the way I had gotten past a traumatic event of seeing "Creature from the Black Lagoon" when I was only 5... It scared the (insert substance here) out of me and not until later did I understand it was fake, so I gravitated towards special effects types and their work because THATS where the SCARES come from. I took film and TV production classes, and since I had access to a camera I played with sci-fi SPFX stuff. All my friends know this. Many of my work mates know this too. So my friends know my house is subtly decorated with movie related stuff. I have a mantle with Dr Who Sonic Screw Driver, MIB sunglasses, a certified replica of the Maltese Falcon, and Harry Potter glasses, a Ray Gun, and a tin toy space ship. The china cabinet has a bunch of my finished models going back 35 years! I have the big models (Seaview, Jupiter 2, Flying Sub, TOS Enterprise, Chariot, B9) to do and display. Those are built mostly as SPFX type models. Some of the framed items on my walls are behind the scenes photos from various Sci-Fi movies & TV shows. Some are copies of movie posters. Halloween is fun too as I add to the Addams Family atmosphere in my home.


----------



## bccanfield (Nov 17, 2002)

I don't think the average person realizes the resume of hands-on skills you acquire from model building. Even some model builders are so close to the hobby, they don't appreciate the list of transferable skills & abilities accumulated over the years. Such as: 

- The ability visualize things in 3 dimensions. You learn this from taking complicated parts (some very small) and fitting them together based on a 2 dimensional drawing (and sometimes not a very good drawing at that). I have used this skill to design our home, and later to finish the basement. Many people just cannot think 3 dimensionally. (Like Marty McFly having his issues thinking 4th dimensionally).

- The ability to follow a complicated set of instructions. How many people do you know, who have gone out and bought some expensive item for the home, where some assembly was required, and spent days putting it together when it should have taken only a few hours? Some get so frustrated they take it back to the store.

- Basic electricity. I learned this at a very young age from model railroading. I had a rather complicated layout at age 10. It involved electric switches, numerous train yard accessories, lights, gates etc. I learned even more as an adult when I discovered how you can use integrated circuits and LEDs to light models. I eventually got an EE degree (later in my early 30s). The model RR experience gave me a leg up in some of my EE classes.

- Painting, sanding and basic body work skills. What I learned from model building helped me do some minor body work on my car, and vice versa. I even spent a summer working in an auto-body shop. 

- I guess the retoricle (and practicle) question to those who take issue with the hobby, is this: would you rather acquire and hone those skill sets, and make all those learning mistakes on a series of $50 models or.... on much more expensive items like your home, car, or a pricey piece of furniture?

- If I were a father (I'M not), I would try to get my son or daughter to at least try to build a few models. Even if the hobby did not "take", it is a good way to teach a young "padowan learner" an integrated set of hands-on skills, the importance of precision/attention to detail, and most importantly; patience.


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

Steve H said:


> Or the glue overflows and you've got perfect fingerprints embedded in the plastic...


This is why most modelers are such law-abiding citizens...their fingerprints are EVERYWHERE.


----------



## hal9001 (May 28, 2008)

Fozzie said:


> This is why most modelers are such law-abiding citizens...their fingerprints are EVERYWHERE.


Speak for yourself! I went to prison for 17 yrs because of my finger prints. :freak:

*Just kidding!! *About the only laws I've broken is in the way of speed....

But now that you've mentioned it, maybe I better not plan on that bank job I've had in the back of my mind. To fuel my styrene addiction you understand.

Carl-


----------



## whiskeyrat (May 7, 2012)

Perhaps those who think model building is just for kids, don't see models as anything more than toys. Toys that you put together yourself, but toys nonetheless. As such, they look upon those who _build_ models, as adults who play with toys, or in other words, little kids in adult bodies. They then inwardly pass judgment on the model builder, after having become mildly amused (or disgusted) at the notion of being a grown person who plays with children's toys. It then falls to the individual's upbringing and deportment to determine whether they will open their pie-hole and insult you, or simply smile and accept your harmless pass-time as a benign part of your overall personality.

I think folks who don't build models just don't have the same zeal for miniatures that we do. There might be some people who don't build models, and can appreciate the hard work and focus it takes to put together a really sharp one, but still wouldn't build one themselves simply because it's not their "cup of tea". 

I think there is an appeal to miniature building that those who look down upon the hobby will simply never be able to understand. The satisfaction of building a small, accurate representation of a much larger subject, that you can hold in your hand. I consider it art, personally. I like to see just how realistic I can make my build, much like an oil painter or marble sculptor might strive to impart as much realism into their work to make it as lifelike as their talents will permit (assuming they're not abstract artists, then anything goes I guess!). I expect those who belittle the hobby either _can't_ appreciate different forms of art, or _refuse_ to. In either case, their response still is a result of how well they were raised, not their intelligence, or lack thereof.


----------



## Dr. Brad (Oct 5, 1999)

What's really interesting to me is how my daughters - 13 and 15 - don't think it is a nerdy thing to do. My wife tolerates it, but even she can appreciate a good build because she's an architect. . But back to the kids. It no doubt says something about their friends, but when they have them over, almost invariably they think the models I've built are very cool. They really like that the dinosaurs are cool. Of course, now that I'm in the midst of building a bunch of Dragon Marvel kits, they really like them. My daughter insisted on displaying my Dragon mk VII Iron Man kit in her room. My younger one wants the Dark Knight pre-paint (my one DC) on her room, but only after I paint it myself. 

As for me, I find it to be a very satisfying experience, for the most part. There are frustrations, to be sure, but I enjoy it, particularly when I see improvement. There are some kits I hated working on (the 1/537 Enterprise A comes to mind), but mostly the whole process is fun. I just finished working on a 1/9 Dragon Iron Man Mark 42 kit. It was the most masking I've done in a LONG time, if not ever. There's a lot of masking to that kit than you might think at a glance. I airbrushed almost all the details, and there were at least three different golds, the silver and red, plus the lighting, but I'm quite happy with how it turned out. Even learned something casting a clear piece for the arc reactor. Bottom line is, if someone thinks that I need to grow up, they just don't get it and never will. Like chasing a white ball around a golf course is somehow inherently more mature? But fortunately, our friends are usually quite interested in what I build and appreciate the work that goes into them, even they don't know just how much work the kits actually are.


----------



## Steve H (Feb 8, 2009)

Fozzie said:


> This is why most modelers are such law-abiding citizens...their fingerprints are EVERYWHERE.


One time this happened when I was building a Tamiya 1/35 Sherman tank. I turned lemons into lemonade by using more glue, and my fingertips, to make the turret 'cast' instead of smooth. Boy were my fingers a mess but the turret turned out very nice.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

chuck_thehammer said:


> Here on Hobbytalk I asked about my first model .. the way I remembered it... and others gave there best Guess... this was a couple of years ago.
> 
> still not sure they were correct.. the bubble top car.. but I do not remember it looking like that... GO figure.
> were there 2 car models with a bubble top roof?


There were a few more than that, actually.


----------



## chuck_thehammer (Oct 24, 2007)

scotpens said:


> There were a few more than that, actually.


 
THANK YOU, its the 58 T-Bird that my mother got for me when I was 9...
and been thinking about it for a few years....

Thanks again..


----------

